# Gigabyte G5 Betriebssystem/ Software



## Xanrel (3. August 2021)

Servus 

Lege mir wahrscheinlich einen Gigabyte G5 (i5 mit 6Kernen, mobile 3060) zum Arbeiten zu.

Werde Linux und Windows drauf laufen lassen. Windows hauptsächlich wegen Photoshop, Ableton und evtl auch mal wegen dem einen oder anderen Spiel.

Linux einfach weil ich Linux sehr gern gewonnen habe  hier auch direkt die erste Frage:
Ist FreeDOS (womit der G5 scheinbar ausgeliefert wird) eine Linux Distro?
Welches Linux würdet ihr für den G5 empfehlen? Habe bisher Erfahrungen mit Mint, hauptsächlich weil das schön sparsam auf meinem alten langsamen Laptop war.. und auch ne einfache Umgewöhnung von Windoof.. 

Gibt es für Linux ähnliche Programme wie MSI Afterburner oder das Gigabyte Control Center um auf die dedizierte Grafikkarte zuzugreifen?
(und auch die Tastatur LED wird über Windows über das Gigabyte Control Center gesteuert..)

Kann ich in Linux irgendwie die dedizierte Graka ausschalten?
Da sie eben schon sehr viel Power und somit auch Akku frisst..^^ und ich gerne mobil etwas längere Akkulaufzeit hätte

Gibt es für Linux Miner-Programme? (Kryptowährungen) oder sollte man das einfach auf den altbekannten Programmen auf Windows laufen lassen?

Und noch ne Noob-Frage:
Wie verschlüssel ich am besten meinen Laptop?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Linux Login schon sicherer als der Windows Login, jedoch auch nicht wirklich wirklich sicher ist?

Kann ich die komplette Festplatte verschlüsseln?

Danke im voraus!
/Xanrel


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2021)

> Ist FreeDOS (womit der G5 scheinbar ausgeliefert wird) eine Linux Distro?


Nein. Du wirst das auch als OS nicht nutzen wollen, das ist eine freie Alternative für MS-DOS.


> Gibt es für Linux ähnliche Programme wie MSI Afterburner oder das Gigabyte Control Center um auf die dedizierte Grafikkarte zuzugreifen?
> (und auch die Tastatur LED wird über Windows über das Gigabyte Control Center gesteuert..)


Übertakten kann ich nicht sagen, aber Temperaturen lassen sich z.B. mit PSensor auslesen.
Tastatur-LED kann ich nicht sagen, hängt von der Tastatur ab, sowas brauche ich bei einer IBM Model M aber auch nicht 


> Kann ich in Linux irgendwie die dedizierte Graka ausschalten?


Direkt ausschalten wird glaub nicht gehen, aber in den stromsparenden Modus bekommt man die, sofern man den proprietären nvidia-Treiber nutzt.


> Gibt es für Linux Miner-Programme? (Kryptowährungen) oder sollte man das einfach auf den altbekannten Programmen auf Windows laufen lassen?


Ja, gibt es, kommt aber auf die Währung an.


> Wie verschlüssel ich am besten meinen Laptop?


Ubuntu bietet z.B. LUKS direkt bei der Installation an.


> Kann ich die komplette Festplatte verschlüsseln?


Nein, denn das BIOS/UEFI muss das OS ja booten können, daher muss bei einem verschlüsslten System ein sehr kleiner Teil (Bootloader) unverschlüsselt sein, bei Ubuntu ist aber die ganze /boot-Partition unverschlüsselt (da lieigt der Kernel drin, kann man über Umwege auch verschlüsseln). Ist aber kein Problem.


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Linux Login schon sicherer als der Windows Login, jedoch auch nicht wirklich wirklich sicher ist?


Nein, denn das eine ist Datensicherheit, das andere Systemsicherheit. Sobald jemand physikalischen Zugriff auf den Rechner hat hilft dir der Linux-Login gar nicht weiter, denn man kann die Platte einfach abstecken und an einen anderen PC anschließen und da einbinden. Wenn du nicht willst, dass man Daten auslesen kann, musst du verschlüsseln.


----------



## Xanrel (3. August 2021)

Großen Dank für die Antworten! 


Habe die Nacht noch mitbekommen/ gelesen, dass Linux Gaming mittlerweile ziemlich weit sein soll..
Mit SteamOS + Wine (Proton?)
Geht das nur mit Steam OS? oder allgemein mit Linux?
denke sonst, dass Debian oder Pop!_OS (habe gelesen, dass dort GPUs mit am besten laufen) für mich am besten wäre?

Kann ich darüber auch Photoshop/Ableton laufen lassen? und brauche Windoof gar nicht mehr? (Laptop sollte ja schnell genug sein?)
Oder mache ich damit das Linux System sehr viel unsicherer? (durch die ausgeführten .exe Dateien ?)

Wie verschlüssel ich denn am besten meine Daten?
Wäre cool, wenn irgendwie alles außer eben Bootloader/ /boot verschlüsselt ist.. und mit dem Login nach dem Starten entschlüsselt wird..

Und wegen Mining gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht so was einfaches wie nicehash?
bzw über wine läuft das wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie unter Windows?


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

Okay, also ich hab nun meinen Gigabyte G5
komme aber nichtmal so weit Linux zu installieren :/

Pop_OS! zeigt einfach kein Laufwerk zum drauf installieren an..

hab auch schon secure boot und fast boot ausgeschalten..
aber im F2 Menü beim starten zeigt er mir auch keine Festplatte an

kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nen Laptop ohne Festplatte geliefert bekommen hab?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Zeige mal 
	
	



```
sudo parted -l
```


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zeige mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
Model: Ut163 USB2FlashStorage (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 4043MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos
Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
 2      248kB   4442kB  4194kB  primary               esp
 3      3005MB  4043MB  1038MB  primary  ext4
```

ist da wirklich keine Festplatte drin? O.o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Schau mal, ob die im UEFI erkannt wird.


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

Ja, bin da gerade eh noch am rumschauen und hab sie gerade entdeckt.
Sollte also da sein

Ich stell jetzt einfach alles irgendwie aus xD
Mache aber tdem vorsichtig, weil ich eigentlich zu wenig Plan hab..


macht AHCI Mode oder Intel RST Premium Wit..irgendwas nen Unterschied?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Ist das ne NVME-SSD?
Ggf. mal Ubuntu 21.04 testen (nicht LTS).


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

Geizhals sagt M.2 PCIe

also du meinst die nicht NVIDIA Version?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Xanrel schrieb:


> also du meinst die nicht NVIDIA Version?


Was? Erkläre das bitte.


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was? Erkläre das bitte.








						Pop!_OS by System76
					

Imagine an OS for the software developer, maker and computer science professional who uses their computer as a tool to discover and create. Welcome to Pop!_OS.




					pop.system76.com
				




gibt dort unter Download einmal eine 21.04 und eine 20.04 (LTS) Version
und für beide jeweils eine normale Version (Intel) und eine bei der (soweit ich das verstanden habe) die propritären NVIDIA Treiber direkt schon mit dabei sind


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Nein, keine Ahnung wie du da drauf kommst.
Es gibt die für amd64, das ist die für dich passende Architektur.


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

hä?
wieso ist AMD für mich passend?

mein Laptop hat nen i5 + RTX 3060


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Befasse dich mit deiner CPU-Architektur.
Der Itanium (IA64) ist gescheitert. Intel hat dann die amd64-Architektur unter dem Namen EM64T bzw. Intel64 übernommen.
Die 32-bit-Version i386, i486, i586, i686) haben viele Linux-Distris aufgegeben, da es heute nur noch wenige CPUs ohne amd64/Intel64 gibt.
amd64 geht daher auch auf Intel-CPUs.


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

hmm
hab jetzt das normale 21.04 probiert und es geht tdem nicht :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt einfach nichts zum auswählen :/


----------



## Xanrel (5. August 2021)

okay, scheint tatsächlich an der AHCI Einstellung zu liegen

das umgestellt zeigt er mir nun auch die Festplatte direkt im BIOS auf der Hauptseite an
versuche nun aber doch nochmal die NVIDIA Version zu installieren

hab noch ein paar fragen was
-FlexiCharger
-Software Guard Extensions (SGX)
und vor allem -VT-d
ist?

hab davon nun alles auf aus, außer das VT-d

okay, funktioniert nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



___________________________________________________

*edit:

das Image ohne die NVIDIA Treiber hat nun funktioniert
und Pop OS hat mir direkt nach der Installation im Pop Shop die NVIDIA Treiber angeboten

bin nun mal gespannt wie alles läuft 
hoffe ich hab den größten Stress hinter mir


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. August 2021)

Auf was steht denn die AHCI-Einstellung?
Ubuntu ist nicht gleich PopOS, Letzteres basiert nur auf Ubuntu.
Es gibt bei Ubuntu keine separaten Images mit nvidia-Treiber, da gibt es nur eine Option, proprietäre Gerätetreiber (z.B.den nvidia) installieren zu lassen.








						Data Center
					

Access technologies that use data for modern code, machine learning, big data, analytics, networking, storage, servers, cloud, and more.




					software.intel.com
				











						Intel® Software Guard Extensions
					

Create code with APIs, libraries, tools, and sample code to leverage security protections enabled with Intel® Software Guard Extensions.




					software.intel.com
				








						What is Flexicharger? - TUXEDO Computers
					

What is Flexicharger?: Preliminary: Please refer to the article description to see if your device supports FlexiCharger. The longevity of lithium batteries depends on the number of charge cycles they undergo. Fully charging a battery to 100% therefore ...




					www.tuxedocomputers.com


----------



## Xanrel (6. August 2021)

kann eben zwischen AHCI Mode oder Intel RST Premium Wit..irgendwas auswählen
auf AHCI zeigt er mir in live linux systemen die SSD zum installieren an, auf Intel RST.. gestellt nicht..

bei Pop gibt es eben das Image wo die proprietären NVIDIA Treiber bereits mit dabei sind.. hat aber nicht funktioniert, also die Installation hatte immer Fehler und hat abgebrochen

das normale Image ohne die Treiber hat ohne Probleme funktioniert (mit der AHCI Einstellung im Bios)
und mir danach direkt im Updatemanager die NVIDIA Treiber angezeigt und installiert 

danke für die Links :>
weißt du ob die Funktionen mit Linux kompatibel sind?
oder ob bspw das SGX dem Linux dazwischen grätscht?


----------



## Xanrel (Gestern um 07:33)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> amd64 geht daher auch auf Intel-CPUs.



wird dann der AMD Treiber auch irgendwann auf einer Nvidia Karte laufen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (Gestern um 19:07)

Xanrel schrieb:


> wird dann der AMD Treiber auch irgendwann auf einer Nvidia Karte laufen?


amd64 ist eine Architektur. Intel hat eine dazu kompatible (EM64T/Intel-64). Da diese kompatibel ist und AMD sie zuerst hatte, wird diese amd64 genannt. Die ganzen Linux-ISOs haben daher diesen Namen.


----------

